
Cracking Crypto on Android Phones at Low Temperatures - caffeinewriter
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/16/frost_android_encryption_crack/
======
DoubleCluster
Yep, cooling down ram and reading it out later is a known and proven
technique. Next!

------
calciphus
Actual bypass technique for iPhone comes out showing you can skip the lock
screen with nothing more than a few touches, and all of a sudden an extremely
technical and complex "hack" of Android is "discovered".

I'm getting out my tinfoil hat.

